# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  how to stop.... :)

## Lija

well, I have a problem, big kind of problem :Stick Out Tongue:  ...... the more frogs i have the more i want....  :Smile: 

 how to stop wanting more frogs and eventually getting them :lol:?
 any suggestions? it is even treatable?

----------


## Panagiotis Mat

what frogs do you have?

----------


## Lija

out of frogs - waxies, pacman and pixie for now  :Smile:  :lol: more waxies are coming my way as we speak, ..... and I'm dying to get another pacman and whites and red eyed and mossy frog and....  gosh... see my problem?.... :lol: I'm afraid it is really serious situation here

----------


## Lija

and worst part it is 7:30 am now , sunday, what the heck I'm doing in the forum

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> and worst part it is 7:30 am now , sunday, what the heck I'm doing in the forum


There is no cure. YOU HAVE FROG ADDICTION!!! The only way to hold it back or get a fix is to buy more frogs. Its a serious ailment that all of us here seem to be fighting very unsuccessfully. Like we're really trying to fight it anyway Lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

I doubt that there's a twelve step program... I wouldn't join anyway, I love my addiction!!

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

> well, I have a problem, big kind of problem ...... the more frogs i have the more i want.... 
> 
>  how to stop wanting more frogs and eventually getting them :lol:?
>  any suggestions? it is even treatable?


Go swim in a scummy pond and eat a cupcake while doing so.

:P

----------


## Lija

> There is no cure. YOU HAVE FROG ADDICTION!!! The only way to hold it back or get a fix is to buy more frogs. Its a serious ailment that all of us here seem to be fighting very unsuccessfully. Like we're really trying to fight it anyway Lol!



 yeah... I got another one ( baby ornate) today :lol: will post pics a bit later, the dude went for my finger the moment i opened the lid on his tub, and ate 5 crickets  from a thongs right after i put him in his tank. looks like I won't have feeding problems with that one.
 actually i feel a bit better now  :Smile:  and promised myself no more frogs anytime soon :lol: just waxy next week and that will be it  :Smile:  for now, until next show :lol:

----------


## Lija

> I doubt that there's a twelve step program... I wouldn't join anyway, I love my addiction!!


 I love it too, but my family not so much as all space is covered in tanks  and all power outlets has cord extensions sticking out :lol: may be not that bad but still....  will need to figure out how to organize it all nicely.

----------


## Kristen

> I love it too, but my family not so much as all space is covered in tanks  and all power outlets has cord extensions sticking out :lol: may be not that bad but still....  will need to figure out how to organize it all nicely.


Haha same! I have six tanks in my room, and soon 'll be getting rid of my draws to fit more in!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

There's really no way to stop adding to the collection... You could try my solution (be warned: its only a temporary one)... RUN OUT OF SPACE!

Honestly, I started with 1 Dendrobates leucomelas almost a year ago... 11 months later, I have added 43 more frogs to the collection  :Smile: 

I am at a point now where my grow-out tanks for froglets are on the floor in front of my rack... I am waiting for 4 more frogs to show up next month from Understory Enterprises and have about 20 tadpoles in the water...

I only have dart frogs at the moment... Once I have an entire room dedicated to frogs, I'm planning on getting a bunch of different types of tree frogs and an African bullfrog...

-Christian

----------


## Heather

Haha! All it takes is that first one...those cute little eyes and variations of color and soon you just want a whole rainbow  :Wink: .

----------


## Kitten

LOL. I don't think there is a way to stop besides just STOP yourself. I know it's hard! I'm quite addicted too and keep planning on the next one I'm getting. I find it fun buying everything for the frog(s) and getting it all set up. All my frogs are in my room and I like having nice display cages for all of them. It's like a mini-zoo in my room. haha! My recent additions were 3 FBTs, which I haven't gotten pictures of, yet. I think I'll get some today to share.  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

> Haha! All it takes is that first one...those cute little eyes and variations of color and soon you just want a whole rainbow .


that is soooo TRUE!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Haha! All it takes is that first one...those cute little eyes and variations of color and soon you just want a whole rainbow .


Siiiiiiiiiiigh. As those pretty colors! And pretty patterns! They look up at you with those big eyes and _blink blink_ at you... and next thing you know there is another frog at home!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Namio

> out of frogs - waxies, pacman and pixie for now  :lol: more waxies are coming my way as we speak, ..... and I'm dying to get another pacman and whites and red eyed and mossy frog and....  gosh... see my problem?.... :lol: I'm afraid it is really serious situation here


Lija you really are in trouble right now. I can see you with 50 frogs in the house and they all are eating fancy horn worm, fat crawlers, and roaches but you've been living off eating top ramen for the past 5 months....

----------


## Lija

> Lija you really are in trouble right now. I can see you with 50 frogs in the house and they all are eating fancy horn worm, fat crawlers, and roaches but you've been living off eating top ramen for the past 5 months....



 no roaches - they are illegal in Canada  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

(Siiiiiiiiiiigh. All those pretty colors! And pretty patterns! They look up at you with those big eyes and <i>blink blink</i> at you... and next thing you know there is another frog at home!  :Big Grin: )

Haha! I went from one to 10 in less than a year!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yeah, we're up to eight now. Jerrod still wants an Aurita. And there is a sad little guy at the pet store who needs a good home...  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Wicked frogs

It's like heroin or meth you will suffer the rest of your life...  :Smile:  No offense.....

----------


## Lija

Dear fellow frogoholics, how many frogs do you think each of us will have in a  year time.....  need a bigger house, bad....

----------


## Lija

> And these is a sad little guy at the pet store who needs a good home...



 that is how they all end up in our houses  :Smile:  also you KNOW that the life frog will have in our home can't be even compared to how they keep them in a store, so it is not just sad little eyes but saving a frog! at least that is what I'm thinking to make myself feel better:lol:

----------


## connor111699

*Wants the 6 pacmans and 4 whites at my local pet shop, has the money, has the room* hehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Dear fellow frogoholics, how many frogs do you think each of us will have in a  year time.....  need a bigger house, bad....


I try not to think about that! I have noticed that there is an alarming acceleration of the rate of frog adoption in my home! Every time the period in between gets shorter and shorter. And Shorter. We are definitely out of room in our appartment. When we get a house, the adoption rate is going to EXPLODE! Lol!  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

I only have room for one....

 live frog that is....the plushies continue to accumulate despite my requests... <.<

----------


## Namio

> I try not to think about that! I have noticed that there is an alarming acceleration of the rate of frog adoption in my home! Every time the period in between gets shorter and shorter. And Shorter. We are definitely out of room in our appartment. When we get a house, the adoption rate is going to EXPLODE! Lol!


Grif, get a hold of yourself!!!

----------


## Lija

Namio, I don't think it possible :lol: Grif -  exactly- the rate of getting new ones is scary, interesting that when you get one you think that is it no more and then ... oh those sad eyes, it is so little and cute,  and such interesting color, and  oh i have an empty tank laying around :lol:

----------


## Heather

@Lija...exactly!  :Wink:

----------


## bill

for what it's worth, fish tanks are the same way. i went from 1 to 12 in a matter of months. then i held my first frog. done!! the 60 gallon tank? it now houses 3 white's tree frogs. my 125 is currently in the process of becoming a south american paludarium that will house leucomelas. the 40 breeder is now reserved for fbt's, and i have a 8 gal that has pacman written all over it. long story short (too late) out of my 12 planted tanks, only the 75g remains, all others are slated for amphibian projects...LOL

----------


## Wicked frogs

There should be a show called frog hoarders i know a lot of people on here will qualify lmao  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> There should be a show called frog hoarders i know a lot of people on here will qualify lmao


Awesome idea! I mean, they have shows about pretty much everything. That is at least one I would watch! Although in the long run seeing other people's huge frog collections in HD probably won't help with frog addiction!

----------


## Lynn

> There should be a show called frog hoarders i know a lot of people on here will qualify lmao


What a collection of characters that would be !!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Namio, I don't think it possible :lol: Grif -  exactly- the rate of getting new ones is scary, interesting that when you get one you think that is it no more and then ... oh those sad eyes, it is so little and cute,  and such interesting color, and  oh i have an empty tank laying around :lol:


Speaking of frog addiction, sad eyes, and empty tanks...cough, cough

----------


## Heather

Ha ha!!!

----------


## melsfrogs

How do you guys find time to spend with them all? LOL, thay is how I talk myself out of getting more. My two take alot of time or maybe I over bond.

----------


## Lija

> How do you guys find time to spend with them all? LOL, thay is how I talk myself out of getting more. My two take alot of time or maybe I over bond.



 oh yeah! all have names and personalities and not only frogs that we have in our home. I think we are sitting at about 21 or 22 right now  :Smile:  but not all of them need spending time with them, most would really appreciate us to leave them alone and show up with food only :lol: and to clean the cage.

 by the way I got another - huge female waxy :Smile:  and now I'm really really done! the only problem, I have an empty tank now..... actually 2  :Smile:

----------

